# Ribble road e



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Sep 2018)

Ribble have had a go as well, I can’t see where the motor is but it looks like the orbea power switch.
https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-endurance-sl-e/


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2018)

Already being discussed here - www.cyclechat.net/threads/electric-road-bike.240751


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Sep 2018)

From the Ribble page,

_"The competitive KOM Chaser, just set the power setting to Red and you have 40NM of additional power boosting you up to an Elite level climber."_

Why not just drive up in a car?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2018)

It will make a mockery of all the silly Strava KoM business. Thank goodness I never weak minded enough to get sucked in


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Sep 2018)

Yes, neither do I as I am n̶o̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶e̶n̶o̶u̶g̶h̶ not interested.


----------



## nickAKA (28 Sep 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> From the Ribble page,
> 
> _"The competitive KOM Chaser, just set the power setting to Red and you have 40NM of additional power boosting you up to an Elite level climber."_
> 
> Why not just drive up in a car?



Guaranteed to boil the p*ss of a large section of their customer base 

AMAZED that they've put that on their website.


----------



## Threevok (28 Sep 2018)

What happens when all the elite riders have one too? (assuming some of them don't already) 

the only way to beat KOMs then, would be to hide rockets up your arse


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2018)

I just read a few pages from the Ribble website about this new e-bike range and I can't see anything about the bikes being road legal. I wonder what their status is in the eyes of the law?


----------



## jowwy (28 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I just read a few pages from the Ribble website about this new e-bike range and I can't see anything about the bikes being road legal. I wonder what their status is in the eyes of the law?


Its road legal........its the same ebikemotion motor thats on the orbea

Limited to 26kmph as per legal assist


----------



## iluvmybike (28 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> It will make a mockery of all the silly Strava KoM business. Thank goodness I never weak minded enough to get sucked in


Apparently there are now e bike options/settings for strava so they can have their own competition...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (28 Sep 2018)

I saw this today at the bike show. Not for me yet but looks great.


----------

